# ..  Ex-Trump campaign manager Manafort indicted on conspiracy, other charges ..



## charley (Oct 30, 2017)

WASHINGTON, Oct 30 (Reuters) - Paul Manafort, a former campaign manager for President Donald Trump, surrendered to the FBI on Monday and another ex-aide pleaded guilty to lying to agents in the most serious steps yet of a federal probe into Russian meddling in the 2016 presidential election.

Manafort, 68, a longtime Republican operative, arrived at the Federal Bureau of Investigation's Washington field office to hand himself in after being indicted by a federal grand jury on charges including money laundering and conspiracy against the United States.

In a separate announcement on Monday, the office of Justice Department Special Counsel Robert Mueller said former Trump campaign aide George Papadopoulos had pleaded guilty on Oct. 5 to making false statements to FBI agents in the Russia probe. Papadopoulos is an international energy lawyer.

Manafort associate Rick Gates was named alongside Manafort in the 12-count indictment, which was the first from Mueller's investigation into alleged Russian interference in last year's campaign to try to tilt the vote in Trump's favor.

Although Paul Manafort was Donald Trump's campaign manager , Trump claims not to really know Manafort.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2017)

this is what tens of thousands of tax $ have gone towards...this guy not paying his taxes. lol


----------



## charley (Oct 30, 2017)

Prince said:


> this is what tens of thousands of tax $ have gone towards...this guy not paying his taxes. lol




....  *sad !!!  ..   *the trumpster is now saying he doesn't know Paul Manafort, Rick Gates or George Papadopoulos...   ... trumpy claims to be the '*smartest*' man ever, with a perfect memory ... yet he seems to forget all his friends...   ....    when you know a man is a compulsive liar , it can be entertaining , but it is *sad *that the president of the USA   ...   is a straight up liar....   ....


----------



## solidassears (Oct 30, 2017)

charley said:


> ....  *sad !!!  ..   *the trumpster is now saying he doesn't know Paul Manafort, Rick Gates or George Papadopoulos...   ... trumpy claims to be the '*smartest*' man ever, with a perfect memory ... yet he seems to forget all his friends...   ....    when you know a man is a compulsive liar , it can be entertaining , but it is *sad *that the president of the USA   ...   is a straight up liar....   ....



Source?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2017)

charley said:


> ....  *sad !!!  ..   *the trumpster is now saying he doesn't know Paul Manafort, Rick Gates or George Papadopoulos...   ... trumpy claims to be the '*smartest*' man ever, with a perfect memory ... yet he seems to forget all his friends...   ....    when you know a man is a compulsive liar , it can be entertaining , but it is *sad *that the president of the USA   ...   is a straight up liar....   ....



what does Trump have to do with this? please turn off CNN.


----------



## charley (Oct 30, 2017)

Prince said:


> what does Trump have to do with this? please turn off CNN.




.... WTF are you talking about ???      do you have the internet ??   you still living in the 90's ??       ....


----------



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2017)

charley said:


> .... WTF are you talking about ???      do you have the internet ??   you still living in the 90's ??       ....



is there anything said in the indictment about Trump or him and his campaign doing anything wrong? NOPE, these guys are getting busted for money laundering and it had nothing to do with Trump, his campaign or the election. Did CNN make up some shit again or just forget to report the facts and spin it?


----------



## charley (Oct 30, 2017)

Prince said:


> is there anything said in the indictment about Trump or him and his campaign doing anything wrong? NOPE, these guys are getting busted for money laundering and it had nothing to do with Trump, his campaign or the election. Did CNN make up some shit again or just forget to report the facts and spin it?





..WTF is wrong with you ??  the whole internet is alive with stories about our 'failing potus' ....turn your tv off ... & go on line for news about our failure...

https://youtu.be/4IrE6FMpai8


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2017)

charley said:


> ..WTF is wrong with you ??  the whole internet is alive with stories about our 'failing potus' ....turn your tv off ... & go on line for news about our failure...
> 
> https://youtu.be/4IrE6FMpai8



 yup I have been hearing CNN bullshit about Trump for two years and they are always fucking wrong!


----------



## BadGas (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow.. still kicking this old can, down the same old road.. 

When I pass gas, though it smells mostly the same, at least it sounds different.


----------

